# Road friendly tyres for a 29er



## M1ke (13 Oct 2013)

I have been searching high and low for a suitable replacement for my Specialized Rockhopper Pro knobbly tyres. I tend to do alot of road riding with occasional dirt tracks. I discovered Shwalbe Big Apple's and what a difference they made. I went for the 700x2.15 which look surprisingly good on the bike. They have puncture protection and there is practically no resistance and the grip in the wet is brilliant. Watch out in the mud though. All in all highly recommended!
http://www.evanscycles.com/products...aceguard-commuter-tyre-for-700c-rims-ec046027


----------



## mcshroom (13 Oct 2013)

Schwalbe Marathons would be a pretty decent compromise tyre in that situation as well


----------



## Bodhbh (14 Oct 2013)

After coming to terms with the fact most of my off-roading is: a) fair weather b) involves at least twice as much road...I fitted some 2.35 big apples a couple of months ago. I really like em. Yep they're not great in mud, but actually better than I expected (huge volume must help). Very comfy, look good, roll fine, no deflation events. Main downside is the weight of them makes acceleration a 4hour project. Still don't care as use them on a rural commute with few stops.


----------



## M1ke (14 Oct 2013)

Bodhbh said:


> After coming to terms with the fact most of my off-roading is: a) fair weather b) involves at least twice as much road...I fitted some 2.35 big apples a couple of months ago. I really like em. Yep they're not great in mud, but actually better than I expected (huge volume must help). Very comfy, look good, roll fine, no deflation events. Main downside is the weight of them makes acceleration a 4hour project. Still don't care as use them on a rural commute with few stops.


What psi do you inflate them to?


----------



## Bodhbh (14 Oct 2013)

M1ke said:


> What psi do you inflate them to?



I dunno. Well, I inflate to 50-55 at the back and 40 at the front but I've been tending to leave em deflate while I get a feel for them. Don't think they've been softer than 30 back / 25 front. You do start to notice em dragging under 30. I'm thinking I prefer em pumped up - at least for the road.

55psi is the max for the 2.35s...guess for the 2.15s might be slightly higher.


----------

